# Help me cut up, and fast!



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Want to do a quick cut, how long should I do one for? 15stoneish, 6ft 2. Gain muscle quite fast, lose fat quite fast as well. I've been bulking out for way to long, coming up 9 months lol. Diet currently not tracked but consists of lots of eggs, pints and pints of blue top milk, more milk, lots of whey, casein, steaks, chicken, very large portions throughout the day, got good results but also got a little fat on the love handles and lower stomach, help me strip this off in a cut, maybe 1-2 month cut?

Don't really have time to plan a diet, been struggling for time lately between college, work, gym and going out etc. If I have a set diet plan I'd stick to it so if someone can construct me one that would work I will stick to it. Thanks. Major gratitude to those who can help me out here.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why dont you do some research and plan a diet ureself as only you know what foods you eat, when you can, how much prep time you have etc etc. then post it up and we can give feedback.

people cant do everything for you especially without you giving details.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply been really busy again. Right basically I will but I just have no time what so ever to do any research, my diet is ****! at the moment im just living off junk food because I have no time what so ever, sometimes I don't even eat much, I could stick to a diet by just making everything up and putting it into boxes and carrying it around in a bag with me but because I don't have a diet plan I just end up going to tesco and getting sanwiches or mcdonalds or whatever.

Im easy on foods, doesn't really matter, tastes like crap? don't mind results are all that matter not because I don't like something. My time is limited tbh, but like I said I can carry food around in a bag just by making it up when I have any spare time. And eat it when needed. Cheers.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

You don't want much do you. So you want us to do all the work for you. Should we diet for you too?

I would advise the following....

Don't realistically think someone will write you out a diet on here when you show no motivation to follow one.

At least start charting what you eat now.

To avoid having 'no time what so ever'. Put aside some 'going out' time and research what constitutes a good diet instead.

You need to make time to do XY and Z in order to lean out.

Do you see when you re read your post how you impatiently beg for help yet show the complete wrong attitude towards training from the start.


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

maybe try the keto diet. very easy to stick too as you eat like a caveman. all proteins + good fats and very little carbs (less than 10%) ration 30p/60f/10c. but the most important thing with all diets in claculating your calorie intake and insuring you work on minus 500cals of your mantenance level.

it's all down to you! anyone can type a diet sheet but you still have to do the work! as the other guys say do research and try to find a forum about KETO.

gwb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry to be blunt mate but if you have no time to research diet for yourself and put food in tupperware now what makes you think you will have if someone writes a diet out for you?

i am all for helping others but you have to help yourself...common sense tells you rice and chicken is better for you than McDonalds..


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

whats wrong with the info here?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

you have time to write a post so maybe you might be able to squeeze in just enough time to read this.


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I agree with PScarb and the others mate, sorry but you want results right? Then you got to put in your all to get the best results. Believe me I know, I've wasted so much of my life on putting only a half assed effort into my health and look where it got me, depression, bullemia and 35% BF.

The bottom line is, if you want something bad enough, you will find a way to sort it. If you really want to get in shape you will make time to sort yourself a diet. And saying you don't have time to research just makes me think you don't want it bad enough. Believe me, if you did, you'd find a way. Get your headed sorted first, by that I mean know exactly what you want.

Succeeding in anything in life, from BB to business requires above all dedication, it just seems that your after quick fixes and an easy ride. Sorry if you think I'm being harsh, just observing.


----------

